# Suez tunnel



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know of anywhere I can check for traffic updates? I am heading to Sinai and don't want to get stuck at the tunnel for hours.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

I've never found any way of checking. Please do share if you discover one.

If it's any comfort, queues last weekend were the shortest I've seen them in many months. No more than 2 mins wait either end, in total contrast to the mess created over the summer. As ever though, good old Egyptian randomness seems to reign when it comes to queue size / speed / management.

Those pretend divining stick things they have seem to be detecting quite a bit in recent weeks. I've had my bag patted a couple of times.

(For the record I fully respect the right of Egypt to carry out such security checks as seen fit)


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Bey2ollak.com you can check the website or download an app for different kinds of mobiles. some comments are in Arabic, some in English, but most in English Egyptian (English letters, but Egyptian words). Very useful!


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

In Egypt: Once you arrive , you are Stuck forever


----------

